# GPU-Z data log frequency



## patricklaw7 (May 4, 2010)

Is it possible to get GPU-Z to log the data output faster than the current default of once every second? If possible, I would like to have it sample the sensors 300 times a second.

Thanks,

Patrick


----------



## W1zzard (May 4, 2010)

300 times is too fast, i'll look into a way to configure this for future versions, but i doubt it can go faster than 2 times per second


----------



## the54thvoid (May 4, 2010)

patricklaw7 said:


> Is it possible to get GPU-Z to log the data output faster than the current default of once every second? If possible, I would like to have it sample the sensors 300 times a second.



Like every 3ms?

What crazy shit you up to man.  Don't let him do it, he's building the crazy computer from superman III.


----------

